# Different patches in same track?



## PuerAzaelis (Jul 21, 2020)

I decided to go the EW route. It'll take a lot of learning to make something of it but I'm having fun.

I'm using Reaper.

Let's say I'm using an oboe in EW's Play in Reaper. I play a phrase in legato. Now I want to switch to staccato. Do I have to patch the staccato oboe into a different track or can I patch it into the same track somehow?

If I have to open multiple tracks for all of one instrument's expressions and articulations this could get real crowded real fast.


----------



## MartinH. (Jul 22, 2020)

PuerAzaelis said:


> I decided to go the EW route. It'll take a lot of learning to make something of it but I'm having fun.
> 
> I'm using Reaper.
> 
> ...



I can't tell you anything about Play, but a few things about Reaper. I have a template where I have 1 Kontakt instance per instrument section, that has single-articulation patches loaded to individual midi channels. In the Midi Editor I use hotkeys (had to assign them myself I think) to switch the midi channel of individual notes or cc events. That way I'm using midi channels instead of keyswitches. I don't know if play can be used in a way that is equivalent to one Kontakt instance holding all articulations split to different midi channels, but even if it can't, you can put all your notes on 1 track, and all your Play instances on individual tracks, and then make a bunch of midi sends from your note track to the play tracks like this: 






That one sends just the midi channel 2 notes to channel 1 on track 2. 

Then maybe make a parent track for all the play instance tracks to process them together with EQ etc.

Then to get rid of the clutter after setting everything up, you open the track manager: 






The dots under TCP and MCP tell Reaper whether it should display a track under the arrange view and the mixer panel. You can have tracks that only show up in one of them, or both, or tracks that don't show up anywhere. You could set that up so that the play instances are hidden, the parent track with the fx is displayed in the mixer, and the midi note track in the arrange view.


----------



## PuerAzaelis (Jul 22, 2020)

TYVM

Different MIDI channels, I see. This will require some more learnings, I see.


----------

